# Nyal Quality medicine bottle



## NewbieBottleHunter (May 20, 2015)

Haven't posted a question here in some time as I have been too busy to go out and hunt for bottles recently. I was, however, hunting for fossils in a river in South Florida when I came across several older broken bottles (what a shame) and one that was intact. It's embossed I'm guessing, from the little that I've been able to find from simple internet searches, that it is not unusual, rare, or valuable but I'd really like to know more about it if someone can identify it and provide a little information about it. It's a clear rectangular bottle 9" in height with "NYAL QUALITY" embossed on one side inside of a circle. Below those words is a design that appears to be triangle inscribed within a circle which seems to have a pair of simplistic "wings" attached. The reverse is embossed with "BOTTLE MADE IN U.S.A. PATENTED AUG. 28th, 1916". It Is a stoppered bottle that appears to have held some sort of patent medicine but I'd be interested to hear if there are other details available. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nhpharm (May 20, 2015)

Nyal put out (and still puts out) a number of medicines.  This larger bottle was typically their Spring Sarsaparilla Compound and dates to the 1920's.


----------



## NewbieBottleHunter (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. I knew this was the place to post a question for a speedy an informative response.


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 20, 2015)

A rival to the United Drug Co. / Rexall empire.


----------



## sunrunner (May 21, 2015)

good find , once living in Florida I know how hard it id to find old bottles there.


----------



## NewbieBottleHunter (May 21, 2015)

Just a little before finding this complete bottle, I uncovered two matching pieces of an aqua colored 1920’s Dr. WB Caldwell Syrup of Pepsin bottle—a real shame it was busted up and I never found the remaining pieces to reconstruct it. We also found an older Clorox bottle and my friend found two different sized Aqua Velva bottles (how random is that?) in addition to a couple of unmarked stoppered bottles that I'm guessing also date from the 1920-30 period. Just before I found the Nyal bottle, the same hole I was excavating gave up this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a good day.


----------



## sunrunner (May 25, 2015)

is it a mammoth tooth?


----------



## NewbieBottleHunter (May 25, 2015)

Columbian Mammoth (_Mammuthus columbi_) and the first complete one I've found in 8 years of fossil hunting in South Florida. It was a VERY good day.


----------



## goodman1966 (May 25, 2015)

That tooth is so cool !


----------

